# 2010-2011 Voile Mojo



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i like the updates to their lineup. i might look into one...


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Rocker nose and comes with the light rail bindings. Should be a real good setup but I think I will probably have a Venture euphoria before that comes out.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That looks like the best shape that Voile has done yet. I might be tempted to pick that one up.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, it's looking pretty good. I'll buy one for my birthday over the summer.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

$1095 with the Light Rail Binding... Never Summer looks a bit too expensive now.
I'm ordering one as soon as it becomes available.


----------

